# Ac condensation line drain



## Palooka09 (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m having to unclog my condensation line every 1-2 months with a shop vac. I purchased a liquid to help clear out the build up but not sure where to put it. I’ve circled where I think I need to uncap and put the liquid can someone tell me if I’m correct.


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

that cap section is what is likely causing you your sludge backup problem. try elbowing off that drain pan and installing a p trap with slightly pitched drain lines to where you drain it. that interruption in the flow of water creates a vortex and will cause crap to build up in your lines.

hope it helps.


----------



## dugfish (Sep 21, 2018)

faithheatingcooling said:


> that cap section is what is likely causing you your sludge backup problem. try elbowing off that drain pan and installing a p trap with slightly pitched drain lines to where you drain it. that interruption in the flow of water creates a vortex and will cause crap to build up in your lines.
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps.




What is the liquid can?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

P trap and blowout with proper pitch.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

call a professional


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Luckily, unclogging and cleaning the AC drain line is easy to do with tools you probably already have in your cleaning closet. 
The AC condensate drain line removes the water released when the evaporator in your AC unit converts refrigerant from a liquid to a gas. Over time, algae and other muck can build up. This may lead ot an AC drain line clog if you don’t maintain your AC unit regularly.

How Can I Tell If My AC Drain Line Is Clogged? 
you’ll know the AC drain line is clogged because the drain pan is full of water. Make it a habit to check your drain pan whenever you change the filter, so you can catch any issue right away.


----------



## ncizjp (7 mo ago)

Maybe you should leave it open, so everything doesn't flood the wires. I understand that you've done good isolation, but that may not be enough if there's too much flooding. A little drainage in that area could create a trap for the accumulated silt. If you don't like the suggested ways out of this situation, try contacting https://draintoronto.ca/drain_camera_inspection. I think a drainage expert will be able to explain to you the principle of creating a suitable trap or sleeve where all the liquid will go. That AC condensation line can cause a nasty short circuit if you don't address that nasty buildup in the chamber sooner.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Palooka09 said:


> I’m having to unclog my condensation line every 1-2 months with a shop vac. I purchased a liquid to help clear out the build up but not sure where to put it. I’ve circled where I think I need to uncap and put the liquid can someone tell me if I’m correct.


 Clean the coil


----------

